

Apple’s next killer product will not be portable - fortepianissimo
https://medium.com/editors-picks/27b3c3e612ce

======
pedalpete
I like the 'go against the grain' mentality, but if you're the author, could
you please re-phrase "And so we returned to the inspiration of our founder". I
find that a bit insulting for Woz. It's founders, plural, let's not forget
that Steve Jobs didn't act alone.

I always question statements like "Apple’s products are shockingly not obvious
until they are'. The iPod was non-obvious for Apple, but of course, other
companies were making mp3 players, just none as good as the iPod. But the rest
of the product line, though great products, are to me, an obvious extension of
the iPod. Phones were becoming more like computers, Blackberry and high-end
Nokia devices had web-browsers (though of poor quality), the iPhone was not a
non-obvious product. It was an extension of the iPod, the iPad was again, not
a non-obvious extension of the iPhone, when people wanted a larger screen.

So, unless their are massive market segments that I'm forgetting, what were
these non-obvious products?

~~~
pedalpete
Plus, if it was an a devise that captured all of your attention and made you
more present, wouldn't the call it iMmersive?

